# 2006 Amtrack Ride



## clinthia (Apr 9, 2005)

Does anyone know the reservation date for this ride?
Thank you, Clint


----------



## Dysfunctional Redneck (Mar 19, 2005)

*They open*

it in July sometime. The website (OC Wheelmen) tells a few weeks before when it will open. It sold out last year in under 48 hours. I haven't missed it for 6 years.


----------



## cjwill (Apr 2, 2003)

*Take a look -*

*Online Registration
2006 Registration Opens June 15, 2006 at 7:00 am*

this is from the OCW webpage.... Its not in JULY
and yes it does sell out in 24 hours or less 

you may also want to try there new "CINCO De MAYO" fiesta ride- sounds like its going to be fun. I love to ride what a weekend 




CJ


----------

